# Uso del NE



## Magali78

Ciao a tutti

Sono nuova qui e non so esattamente come funziona, ma penso che io possa fare le domande...

Ho un dubbio semplice con il NE partitivo. Semplice davvero!

Una collega mia, laureata in lingua italiana e che fa alle volte la professoressa di italiano, ha scritto nel suo Blog la seguente frase:

_*Mancano 3 giorni per il Natale!*_

Non voglio domandarla perché non ho la certezza, ma questa frase è sbagliata no? Non dovevo mettere un NE davanti a Mancano per indicare che di un totale di 365 giorni *ne mancano 3 per il Natale*?

Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e vi auguro un bel 2010!

Magali


----------



## Apina

Ciao Magali78!

il "ne" è un po' complicato da usare, assume vari significati. Nel tuo caso scrivi "ne mancano 3 a Natale" quando puoi sottintendere _giorni_ perchè nel contesto se ne è già parlato.

Ad esempio

"l'anno sta per finire, mancano pochissimi giorni!"

"eh, sì, ne mancano 3 a Natale!"

Invece

"Non ho ancora comprato i regali per i miei amici. Mancano 3 giorni a Natale!" (perchè prima non si è ancora parlato di giorni!)

Spero sia chiaro

Apina


----------



## ursu-lab

I 365 giorni dell'anno non c'entrano. Il ne sostituerebbe "giorni" e la tua amica l'ha scritto, per cui non c'è nessuna ragione per usare il clitico ne.
Mancano 3 *giorni *a Capodanno! (mancano si riferisce a partire da *oggi*, non dal primo gennaio del 2009), domani *ne *mancheranno due (*di* giorni)..

Il ne sostituisce il complemento retto dalla preposizione di, non un numero.
Ti ho parlato *di* Mario? Sì, me *ne *hai parlato ieri (di Mario).


----------



## Juliah

Curioso... pensavo anch'io lo stesso!

Allora, posso dire dal niente: _*Mi sento male! Ne ho mangiati 3 pezzi di pizza*_! O userò il ne solo se mi fanno la domanda: _*Quanti pezzi ne hai mangiato?*_

E in questo caso, quale sarebbe giusto:

1) Dei regali che ho comprato, ho dato due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
2) Dei regali che ho comprato, ne ho dati due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.

Dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe 1, ma adesso non lo so!


----------



## Trencalòs

Juliah said:


> Curioso... pensavo anch'io lo stesso!
> 
> Allora, posso dire dal niente: _*Mi sento male! Ne ho mangiati 3 pezzi di pizza*_! O userò il ne solo se mi fanno la domanda: _*Quanti pezzi ne hai mangiato?*_


 
Né un caso né l'altro:

Non ti possono domandare di colpo "Quanti pezzi ne hai mangiato?" se nessuno ha parlato prima dei pezzi di pizza. 
Quindi la domanda dovrebbe essere direttamente "Quanti pezzi di pizza hai mangiato?"
Allora sí potresti rispondere col "ne": "Ne ho mangiati soltanto tre"/ "Ne ho mangiati troppi"/ "Erano così belli...Lo sapevo che non dovevo mangiarne di più", e così via.
Rileggi quello che ha detto ursu-lab più sopra. Lei l'ha spiegato benissimo!


----------



## annapo

ne vuol dire: di quello/a di lui-colui/lei -colei in riferimento a qualcosa o qualcuno che si è già nominato.

quindi ti chiederanno:
Vuoi dell'altra pizza? 
No, grazie, *ne* (di quella, ovvero della pizza) ho mangiata a sufficienza!
Sai per caso quanti minuti mancano a mezzanotte?
*Ne* (_di quelli, i minuti_) mancano 10.
Vorrei che discutessimo del mio aumento di stipendio
No, *ne* (di quello) abbiamo già parlato a sufficienza.
Ti piace Paolo?
Ne (di lui) sono perdutamente innamorata!

eccetera eccetera


----------



## Alxmrphi

Juliah said:


> E in questo caso, quale sarebbe giusto:
> 
> 1) Dei regali che ho comprato, ho dato due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
> 2) Dei regali che ho comprato, ne ho dati due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe 1, ma adesso non lo so!


 
In Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi alla cosa di cui parli, allora la frase "_ho dato due a_" non sarebbe giusta perché non si riferisce a niente, si deve precisare la cosa di cui parli (ho dato due regali a) oppure usare il participo "ne" per riferire alla cosa già menzionata.. (ne ho dati due)

Oggi ho comprato* due* *regali *per il figlio di Ornella, e* un regalo* per la figlia di Anna, e ho anche comprato tre per il madre di Giuglia.

Qui la frase non è giusto perché la cosa che riferisce alla cosa già menzionata (l'anaphor... cioé.. 'regalo') non esiste, ma con 'ne', esiste!

Oggi ho comprato* due* *regali *per il figlio di Ornella, e* un regalo* per la figlia di Anna, e* ne* ho anche comprat*i* tre per il madre di Giuglia.

Vale anche per una domanda semplice, non si può dire "Posso prendere un po'?" (almeno penso che non lo si possa dire), ma invece, anche se è solo una piccola parola, la parola 'ne' fa riferimento a qualcosa che è necessario a precisare.. allora "Posso prender*ne* un po'?" (posso prendere un po' *di questa cosa*?)

Per rispondere alla tua domanda, per quanto ne so (guarda: anche qui abbiamo bisogno del participo 'ne', che fa riferimento a 'questa discussione', 'questa cosa di cui parliamo'), comunque, per quanto ne so, questo è giusto, ma non sono un madrelingua d'italiano e non mi piace mai dire qualcosa di definitivo perché c'è sempra un'opportunità per sbagliarmene.

Se ho frainteso una regola in italiano oppure mi sono sbagliato, vi raccomando di dirmelo in modo che anch'io possa imparare di più!


----------



## ursu-lab

Juliah said:


> Curioso... pensavo anch'io lo stesso!
> 
> Allora, posso dire dal niente: _*Mi sento male! Ne ho mangiati 3 pezzi di pizza*_! O userò il ne solo se mi fanno la domanda: _*Quanti pezzi ne hai mangiato?*_
> 
> E in questo caso, quale sarebbe giusto:
> 
> 1) Dei regali che ho comprato, ho dato due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
> 2) Dei regali che ho comprato, ne ho dati due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe 1, ma adesso non lo so!



*1) Ne* ho mangiati 3 pezzi di pizza. 
2) Ne ho mangiati 3 pezzi*, *di pizza.
3) ("di pizza", in una frase precedente) Ne ho mangiati 3 pezzi.
4) Dei regali che ho comprato, ho dato due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.
5) Dei regali che ho comprato, NE ho dat*i* due a mia sorella e uno a mio fratello.


La frase 2 è diversa dalla 1 perché, con la virgola, separo il complemento sostituito dal pronome, che diventa così ridondante ma è corretto.
Nella 3 il NE sostituisce "*di* pizza".
La 4 è sbagliata perché non riprendi il clitico: con la virgola separi la frase in due pezzi e nella seconda devi sostituire il complemento separato con il NE, come nell'esempio 5.


----------



## annapo

Alxmrphi said:


> In Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi alla cosa di cui parli, allora la frase "_ho dato due a_" non sarebbe giusta perché non si riferisce a niente, si deve precisare la cosa di cui parli (ho dato due regali a) oppure usare il participo "ne" per riferirsi alla cosa già menzionata.. (ne ho dati due)
> 
> "ne" non è un participio
> 
> Oggi ho comprato* due* *regali *per il figlio di Ornella, e* un regalo* per la figlia di Anna, e ho *ne* anche comprati tre per il madre di Giulia.
> 
> Qui la frase non è giusta perché la cosa che riferisce alla cosa già menzionata (l'anaphor... cioé.. 'regalo') non esiste, ma con 'ne', esiste! ?????
> 
> Oggi ho comprato* due* *regali *per il figlio di Ornella, e* un regalo* per la figlia di Anna, e* ne* ho anche comprat*i* tre per il madre di Giulia.
> 
> Vale anche per una domanda semplice, non si può dire "Posso prendere un po'?" (almeno penso che non lo si possa dire), ma invece, anche se è solo una piccola parola, la parola 'ne' fa riferimento a qualcosa che è necessario a precisare.. allora "Posso prender*ne* un po'?" (posso prendere un po' *di questa cosa*?)
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, per quanto ne so (guarda: anche qui abbiamo bisogno del participo 'ne', che fa riferimento a 'questa discussione', 'questa cosa di cui parliamo'), comunque, per quanto ne so, questo è giusto, ma non sono un madrelingua d'italiano e non mi piace mai dire qualcosa di definitivo perché c'è sempre un'opportunità per sbagliarmi.
> 
> Se ho frainteso una regola in italiano oppure mi sono sbagliato, vi raccomando di dirmelo in modo che anch'io possa imparare di più!



E' vero che *ne* (particella pronominale  e non participio, che è un'altra cosa) fa riferimento a qualcosa che è stata già menzionata (da chi parla o da qualcun altro), o che è così chiara dal contesto che non è necessario menzionarla. Per esempio, se il mio amico mi indica la pizza e mi chiede "Ne vuoi un altro po'?" non serve che aggiunga altro. Invece in un dialogo:
"Pensavo di ordinare una pizza, ne vuoi un po'?"
così come pure:
"Per cena ho ordinato la pizza"
"Ne voglio anche io un po'"

ciao
Anna


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Anna, scusa il mescolamento delle parole participo / particella, le ho fraintese, intendevo dire particella! 

Ma per quanto riguarda gli esempi che ho scritto, ho sbagliato??
Credo di essere troppo abituato a frase che ininziano con _"È vero che.."_ poi contengono _"Ma....."_ e una spiegazione. Nella mia spiegazione avrei dovuto dire che se il contesto è chiaro, poi non serve aggiunge altro (È ovvio che 'ne' si rifersice alla pizza! )

Volevo anche precisare qualcosa, hai corretto qualcosa nel mio post, qualcosa in cui ho provato a mostrare un errore (con il ) ma tu l'hai corretto, credo che questo forse faccia confusione a qualcuno che legge questo. (Tipo, qualcuno vede il  accanto a qualcosa che hai corretto, faccendolo sembrare un errore quando difatto è buon italiano). Come vedi l'altra frase con il  contiene le correzioni che hai dato alla prima frase)

Grazie comunque del tuo tempo specialmente in #6, molto d'aiuto.


----------



## Markuhina

Ciao, 
vorrei precisare una cosa che riguarda sempre la particella 'ne'.
Si potrebbe usare 'ne' rispondendo alla domanda sull'eta'? 
"Quanti anni hai?"
"Ne ho ... ."
Teoricamente mi sembra di si', ma non ho mai sentito una frase/risposta simile.


----------



## annapo

Markuhina said:


> Ciao,
> vorrei precisare una cosa che riguarda sempre la particella 'ne'.
> Si potrebbe usare 'ne' rispondendo alla domanda sull'eta'?
> "Quanti anni hai?"
> "Ne ho ... ."
> Teoricamente mi sembra di si', ma non ho mai sentito una frase/risposta simile.



Assolutamente sì.
Anche: "Quanti figli hai" "Ne ho due"


----------



## ursu-lab

Markuhina said:


> Ciao,
> vorrei precisare una cosa che riguarda sempre la particella 'ne'.
> Si potrebbe usare 'ne' rispondendo alla domanda sull'eta'?
> "Quanti anni hai?"
> "Ne ho ... ."
> Teoricamente mi sembra di si', ma non ho mai sentito una frase/risposta simile.



Non l'hai mai sentita perché di solito si risponde con il numero degli anni e basta (quanti anni hai? 22), ma teoricamente è corretta. 

Nemmeno io che sono italiana l'ho mai sentita.

@Alxmrphi: non ti preoccupare, si capisce benissimo che le frasi che ti ha corretto Annapo non riguardano il "ne", ma gli errori in italiano. Sbagliarmene non esiste. È "sbagliarsi a proposito di una cosa", non "sbagliarsi di una cosa". Le he sfuggito "il madre", ovviamente una svista: LA madre. E anche "in Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: CI SI deve sempre riferire.


----------



## Juliah

ursu-lab said:


> Non l'hai mai sentita perché di solito si risponde con il numero degli anni e basta (quanti anni hai? 22), ma teoricamente è corretta.
> 
> Nemmeno io che sono italiana l'ho mai sentita.
> 
> @Alxmrphi: non ti preoccupare, si capisce benissimo che le frasi che ti ha corretto Annapo non riguardano il "ne", ma gli errori in italiano. Sbagliarmene non esiste. È "sbagliarsi a proposito di una cosa", non "sbagliarsi di una cosa". Le he sfuggito "il madre", ovviamente una svista: LA madre. E anche "in Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: CI SI deve sempre riferire.



*GRAZIE PER LE RISPOSTE!*

Quanto all'uso con le età, ho anche imparato così, come NE HO 31 anni per esempio! Mi pare che il libro _Linea Diretta _insegna così!


----------



## annapo

Juliah said:


> *GRAZIE PER LE RISPOSTE!*
> 
> Mi pare che il libro _Linea Diretta _insegn*i* così!



Attenzione perchè tutte le volte che introduci una opinione, un dubbio, una tua valutazione soggettiva, in Italiano devi usare il congiuntivo, che è il tempo della possibilità, del dubbio, dell'ipotesi. L'indicativo è invece il tempo della certezza.
per cui dirai:
Mi pare che la regola di grammatica sia così
credo che la regola di grammatica sia così
ritengo che la regola di grammatica sia così
ma:
Sicuramente la regola di grammatica è così

ciao
Anna


----------



## Alxmrphi

> @Alxmrphi: non ti preoccupare, si capisce benissimo che le frasi che ti ha corretto Annapo non riguardano il "ne", ma gli errori in italiano. Sbagliarmene non esiste. È "sbagliarsi a proposito di una cosa", non "sbagliarsi di una cosa". Le he sfuggito "il madre", ovviamente una svista: LA madre. E anche "in Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: CI SI deve sempre riferire.


 
Tutto capito!
Grazie tante della risposta, molto d'aiuto, non me ne sono reso conto della svista! Strano come la mente funziona, per qualcosa _così_ semplice! (probabilmente la prima cosa che ho imparato in italiano,_ la madre_,_ il padre_, hehe ) E non avrei pensato a 'ci si deve riferire', ma ora che ci penso, sicuramente dovrebbe essere scritto così, il distacco dal primo 'si' (si impersonale) al secondo 'si' (alla fine della frase) ha significato che non me ne sono accorto!

Ho appreso tanto qui, grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## BASILARG

Magali78 said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Sono nuova qui e non so esattamente come funziona, ma penso che io possa fare le domande...
> 
> Ho un dubbio semplice con il NE partitivo. Semplice davvero!
> 
> Una collega mia, laureata in lingua italiana e che fa alle volte la professoressa di italiano, ha scritto nel suo Blog la seguente frase:
> 
> _*Mancano 3 giorni per il Natale!*_
> 
> Non voglio domandarla perché non ho la certezza, ma questa frase è sbagliata no? Non dovevo mettere un NE davanti a Mancano per indicare che di un totale di 365 giorni *ne mancano 3 per il Natale*?
> 
> Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e vi auguro un bel 2010!
> 
> Magali


 Ciao Magali:
Non fa bisogno in  quella frase. Il ne partitivo si usa per riferirsi a una certa quantità di qualcosa già nombrata. Per esempio, Ci restano alcuni dolci, ne mangerò due ... 
Ritorniando alla tua frase, si potrebbe dire anche " Ne mancano che 3 giorni per Natale " (ma questo Ne non è partitivo, è una particella negativa per  mettere in evidenza quello che segue  (soltanto 3 giorni ).


Saluti


----------



## Alxmrphi

BASILARG said:


> Ciao Magali:
> Non fa bisogno in quella frase. Il ne partitivo* si usa per riferirsi* a una certa quantità di qualcosa già nombrata. Per esempio, Ci restano alcuni dolci, ne mangerò due ...
> Ritorniando alla tua frase, si potrebbe dire anche " Ne mancano che 3 giorni per Natale " (ma questo Ne non è partitivo, è una particella negativa per mettere in evidenza quello che segue (soltanto 3 giorni ).


 
Ciao Basilarg,
Penso che abbia fatto lo stesso errore qui sopra.
(Vedi il post di ursu-lab). "*Ci si usa per riferire*" 



> @Alxmrphi: <<>>> E anche "in Italiano *si deve sempre riferirsi*" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: *CI SI deve sempre riferire*.


 
... [edit] a meno che il '*per*' non blocca qualcosa, e la forma corretta è quella scritta da te Basilarg, non ne sono certo, madrelingua?
Sono un po' confuso, aiuto?


----------



## Angel.Aura

BASILARG said:


> "N*on* mancano che 3 giorni *a/al* Natale "


Il *ne* si usa quando si sottintende il soggetto della frase.
_Mancano tre giorni a Natale
Quanti ne mancano?
Ne mancano tre / Non ne mancano che tre.
_


----------



## Necsus

BASILARG said:


> Ciao Magali:
> Non ce n'è bisogno in quella frase. Il _ne _partitivo si usa per riferirsi a una certa quantità di qualcosa già nominato. Per esempio, "Ci restano alcuni dolci, ne mangerò due" ...
> Ritorn*i*ando alla tua frase, si potrebbe dire anche "Non mancano che 3 giorni a Natale" _[cfr. post A.A]_
> (ma questo Ne non è partitivo, è una particella negativa per mettere in evidenza quello che segue (soltanto 3 giorni ).  che cosa vuoi dire esattamente?
> Saluti


Ciao, Basilarg.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ha confuso il "ne" di negazione francese "*ne *me quitte pas..." con l'italiano "non". Oppure la confusione l'ha fatta con l'avverbio né ... né... che si scrive con l'accento e non nega una frase ma solo un complemento e quindi non può essere mai nella stessa posizione di un pronome clitico (=accanto al verbo coniugato).
Non ho letto né XY né ZW. Non ne ho letto nemmeno uno.


----------



## Apina

Juliah said:


> Quanto all'uso con le età, ho anche imparato così, come NE HO 31 anni per esempio! Mi pare che il libro _Linea Diretta _insegna così!


 
Ciao Juliah, non conosco il libro _Linea Diretta,_ però si dice

Quanti anni hai?

Ne ho 31.

oppure 

Ne ho 31, di anni!

ma non

Ne ho 31 anni


... per i motivi detti prima!

Ovviamente la virgola fa la differenza solo nello scritto perchè nel parlato non si può evidenziare!

Personalmente è un'espressione che io uso per indicare l'età (mia e/o di altri), specialmente se voglio sottolineare quanti anni ho/hanno.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ursu-lab said:


> Ha confuso il "ne" di negazione francese "*ne *me quitte pas..." con l'italiano "non". Oppure la confusione l'ha fatta con l'avverbio né ... né... che si scrive con l'accento e non nega una frase ma solo un complemento e quindi non può essere mai nella stessa posizione di un pronome clitico (=accanto al verbo coniugato).
> Non ho letto né XY né ZW. Non ne ho letto nemmeno uno.


La particella negativa né può benissimo negare una frase se posta all'inizio, ma in questa funzione è d'uso letterario e probabilmente anche obsoleto.
Citazione ottocentesca: 
A lui vivo, la tomba! oh, gl'infami! né di sangue son paghi giammai e si chiaman ministri del ciel!
("Aida", versi d'Antonio Ghislanzoni, musica di Giuseppe Verdi, prima rappresentazione 1871)


----------



## ursu-lab

Angelo di fuoco said:


> né di sangue son paghi giammai



In questa frase l'avverbio "né" nega comunque il complemento non la frase:

sono paghi "di qualcosa". -> non sono mai paghi di niente, nemmeno di sangue.


Qualsiasi avverbio di negazione posto all'inizio della frase rende superfluo, per evitare la ridondanza, l'uso del "non".

Mai vidi tanta bellezza in una rosa. -> Non vidi mai tanta bellezza in una rosa.

A dire il vero, sì che potrebbe negare una frase, ma sarebbe solo nel caso del "né [1] né [2]" doppio e sta per "non [1] e nemmeno [2]": 
né l'ho visto, né voglio vederlo.


----------



## BASILARG

Ciao Nexus 
Ho fatto confusione ! Veramente una brutta confusione con la frase (corretta: non mancano che 3 giorni a Natale). Ho sbagliato la particella ne con non. Scusatemi !
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Angel.Aura

Alxmrphi said:


> BASILARG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Magali:
> Non fa bisogno in quella frase. Il ne partitivo* si usa per riferirsi* a una certa quantità di qualcosa già nombrata. Per esempio, Ci restano alcuni dolci, ne mangerò due ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Basilarg,
> Penso che abbia fatto lo stesso errore qui sopra.
> (Vedi il post di ursu-lab). "*Ci si usa per riferire*"
> 
> 
> 
> @Alxmrphi: <<>>> E anche "in Italiano *si deve sempre riferirsi*" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: *CI SI deve sempre riferire*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... [edit] a meno che il '*per*' non blocca qualcosa, e la forma corretta è quella scritta da te Basilarg, non ne sono certo, madrelingua?
> Sono un po' confuso, aiuto?
Click to expand...

Ciao Alex,

 Ora ci provo. Queste le frasi che ci interessano:


Il ne partitivo _si usa per riferirsi_ a una certa quantità di qualcosa già nominata
_ci si usa per riferire_
si deve sempre riferirsi
_ci si deve sempre riferire_
 La prima è esatta: "il ne si usa" -> "per riferirsi/per riferirci/per fare riferimento" -> "a una cosa già nominata".
La seconda è errata.
La terza è esatta anche se lo stile è didattico.
La quarta è esatta e suona totalmente naturale.

Laura


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie tante Angel_Aura per il tuo tempo, capisco adesso.
Ho scritto la terza e qualcuno mi ha detto:



> E anche "in Italiano si deve sempre riferirsi" perché in questo caso si combina il clitico CI con il SI: CI SI deve sempre riferire.


 
Allora pensavo che la cosa che ho scritto fosse sbagliata (3) , ma ora capisco che non suonava bene, e la versione con 'ci si' (4) va molto meglio.

Dubbi travolti


----------

